# URGENT help needed regarding oothe



## Lee2k4 (Feb 21, 2006)

I received 3 ooths from Ian this morning and in my hand I have a reel of cotton and a needle ready to put the needle through. But I am scared of piercing the eggs, which side do I thread the cotton through? is it the ridge on the top of the ooth or can it be anywhere?


----------



## Rick (Feb 21, 2006)

Orientate the ooth as in the pic below to make sure it's right side up. Then pierce it at the very top just through the foam. The eggs are in a harder part of the ooth under the foam. I don't use that method myself but if you want to do it that way it's fine. Look at the pics below for proper orientation of ooths.


----------



## Lee2k4 (Feb 21, 2006)

I don't like the idea of the needle and thread so Im going to try blue tack instead. What if it's the wrong side up?


----------



## Rick (Feb 21, 2006)

Well they are easy to tell which way they go. If you can post a pic of it that would help.


----------



## Lee2k4 (Feb 21, 2006)

USB ports not working at the moment but I've just finished setting up the tanks, put a few twigs there and sprayed the tanks with cold water. Should it be fairly warm water? I have all tanks sitting on heat mats at the moment.


----------



## Rick (Feb 21, 2006)

You don't need heat mats. Room temp. is fine. I put my ooths in tanks with about a half inch of moist spaghnum moss or a wet paper towel. I just spray with room temp. water from my spray bottles.


----------



## Andrew (Feb 21, 2006)

Keep in mind that heat mats arent a bad thing though...

Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## Rick (Feb 22, 2006)

Maybe not but I they are not really needed for mantids. I use them for my corn snake but thats something completely different.


----------



## Jwonni (Feb 22, 2006)

Rick mate its freezing here in england unbeleivably cold and will be for a month or two yet


----------



## Lee2k4 (Feb 24, 2006)

Thank you for all the replys and advice. Been set up now for 2 days still awaiting to hatch, I just really hope they do hatch.


----------



## Rick (Feb 24, 2006)

> Rick mate its freezing here in england unbeleivably cold and will be for a month or two yet


Do you not have heat in your home? Is it freezing indoors as well? Gets cold here too during the winter but it's not cold indoors.


----------

